# Réglage géométrie écran



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2000)

Impossible de régler la géométrie de mon écran 19' Mitsubishi Diamond pro 900u. Le haut de l'écran apparaît cintré vers le bas, et inversement pour le bas de l'écran. De plus, quand la géométrie intérieur est ok, c'est l'extérieur qui ne va pas, et inversement.

Une solution ???????????


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2000)

Je possède un modèle d'écran équivalent mais c'est un "Lacie"... Il est vrai que c'est très difficile de régler la géométrie de ces écrans. Moi je suis en résolution 1280x1024 85 hz et en mettant les réglages standards puis en aggrandissant seulement la surface d'affichage. Puis je la déplace pour que cette belle surface d'affichage soit centrée.... J'en profite pour avoir votre avis sur cet écran que j'apprécie beaucoup... : )

------------------
Le mac est plus qu'un ordinateur, c'est une communauté solidaire!


----------

